# Plus d'alerte ni de petite pastille rouge sur Mail



## bertol65 (7 Février 2008)

Bonjour
Je n'ai plus d'alerte de reception de nouveau mail sur Mail, l'icône ne sautille plus et la petite pastille rouge n'apparait pas. C'était bien pratique, ça évitait d'aller régulièrement sur le dock pour vérifier.
Comment faire pour rétablir tout ça ?
Merci


----------



## hippo sulfite (7 Février 2008)

bertol65 a dit:


> Bonjour
> Je n'ai plus d'alerte de reception de nouveau mail sur Mail, l'icône ne sautille plus et la petite pastille rouge n'apparait pas. C'était bien pratique, ça évitait d'aller régulièrement sur le dock pour vérifier.
> Comment faire pour rétablir tout ça ?
> Merci



Quelle version de Mail ? 
Si version 3 regarder dans les préférences de Mail, onglet général : tout est là; le son et le nombre de messages affichés ou pas dans le dock suivant les boites aux lettres.


----------



## bertol65 (7 Février 2008)

Mail 2.1.1


----------



## bertol65 (7 Février 2008)

En fait Mail va régulièrement vérifier que j'ai du courrier, mais quand il y en a il ne me l'indique plus ( l'icone de suatille plus et la pastille rouge qui indique le nombre de messages n'apparait ). Je suis obligé d'aller vérifier manuellement


----------



## pascalformac (7 Février 2008)

donc ton Mail marche
c'est la partie dock qui foire

plusieurs pistes
1 Mail fermé tu fais evanouir son icone du dock !
 tu sais.. le glisser +nuage
et tu relances Mail du finder

2- si ca marche pas 
tu vires ta plist de dock et tu refais ton dock

si ca ca ne marche pas, voir en profondeur
test mail sur une autre session
+ les classiques reparation des autorisations , passage de combo , verif du volume


Note du modo : On déménage vers "Internet et réseau" où se traitent les questions sur les logiciels "Internet" !


----------

